

“Before I will release the code as open-source, I need to clean it up some more” - mschoebel
http://geekregator.com/2015-02-26-before_i_will_release_the_code_as_open_source_i_need-to-clean-it-up-some-more.html

======
mtrimpe
Very recognizable. I often write somewhat decently abstracted code for a
client problem. The quality requirements for this stuff aren't very high so
it's not 'open source quality,' and I definitely don't want it to be judged as
my 'digital resumé.'

If I were to publish it it would still definitely make someone happy at some
point in time though.

I've been thinking of creating the a manifesto for those cases: _CRAP: Code
Rushed for an Actual Problem_. That way you could include it in your README
and let the world know it's just a throwaway piece of code that might be
useful to someone someday.

